# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Organizime dhe aktivitete

## anabanana

Se shpejti do na vin *Humoristet e Shkodres* dhe kengetarja e mrekullueshme e shqiperis se mesme *ARTIOLA TOSKA* 

kur te mar me shum info dhe numrat e tel. do i vendos ketu.... 



booooh do na mushet salla me shkodran
LOL :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## shkodrane82

Dhe te bezdis ty gje ai fakt??? lol.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Se shpejti do na vin *Humoristet e Shkodres* dhe kengetarja e mrekullueshme e shqiperis se mesme *ARTIOLA TOSKA* 
> 
> kur te mar me shum info dhe numrat e tel. do i vendos ketu.... 
> 
> 
> 
> booooh do na mushet salla me shkodran
> LOL


Ti qenke bo si the Albanian 411 mi shpirto.

----------


## tironci_to

dje isha deri ne new york ne nje party aty me agron llakaj, aurela gace dhe nja 2 kengtare te tjere dhe te them te drejten u knoqa shume. Pervec se ksaj ato kishin mor dhe orkester te modhe qe kishte lezet jo si kto partyt e gjonat qe organizojn knej nga Toronto vetem me ta fut pa pik organizimi. Edhe per koncerte anej i kon bo mo mire. Pranej duhen ca organizatore te rinj. Artiola mund te vij po prap do gjejn nai skene pabukse si ajo e Arditit.

----------


## Toni_23

Atrjola do vite nga marsi, kushu nigjova.

----------


## anabanana

ME 17,18,19 SHKURT PER HER TE PAR BLEONA QERETI & PER HER TE DYT SINAN VLLASALLIU

----------


## anabanana

_INFO:_ LONDON,ON 
                 02.17.2006 E premte
                 Prej 7pm-1 am

Adresa: 120 Clarke rd

tel: Bekim @ 519 951 9632 ose
     Halime @ 519 473 6869
-----------------------------------

Mississauga ON
02.18.2006
Prej 7pm-1am

Adresa: 2185 Stavebank rd

tel: Bujar @ 416 669 27 59

biletat: 45$ per te rritur
           25$ mosha 6-12
           free mosha 5 e posht


-----------------------------------

MOntreal 
02.19.2006
Prej 7pm-1am

Adresa: 75 Sir Georges 
           Ettiene Cartier 

tel: Genci @ 514 733 3569 ose
    Besnik @ 514 808 4061

----------


## anabanana

un meziiiiiiiii pres te vi data 18 do shkoj tek mbremja ne Misisaga

----------


## tironci_to

bobobo...po bleona vetem kongtare qe nuk osht. sinanin nuk e njof mire...apo vetem se osht bleona nuk hiki...

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Hellooo Albanian 411--- ckemi :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per Qeonen ishalla vishet ashtu si di vete...heheh. I lumte ketyre djemve Kosovare qe 
po organizojne gjera te tilla.

----------


## anabanana

dmth sdo na vinka njeri nga forumi eeee
mir mir si te doni

----------


## Prototype

Une me gjithe qef do vijsha .. po sdo jem ketu ..
Qafiri me duket se paska qef se do vinka bleona ....lol

----------


## Benn

Ndryshoheni emrin e kengetares dhe ne faqen e pare sepse ka rendesi te jete i sakte nga Artila te behet *Artjola Toska*. Tani ne Shqiperi kane dale shume kengetare te rinj dhe nuk eshte mire qe ky lapsus tu kushtoje atyre qe duan ta shohin e takojne kengetaren.

----------


## anabanana

*Organizohet Nje Party Me Rastin E 14 Shkurtit Ne Toronto Canada 
Organizatoret Jan, Gjergji, Niku & Enri.. 
Emri partit eshte - Valentine's Fever, Party eshte ne daten 14 shkurt 
Fillon ne oren 6pm, 
Adresa eshte - 1573 Bloor st west, Toronto (Canada) 
per me me shum info te kontaktoni dj-Modo@hotmail.com 

Me Rrespekt anabanana*

----------


## Toni_23

A i njeh organizatoret ti anabana?

----------


## FierAkja143

vetem na emrat duken ata qe nuk bejn per organizator  :ngerdheshje:  j/k

----------


## MiLaNiStE

uuuuu niceeeee po prisja per nji kshuuu lool

----------


## MiLaNiStE

flyer i ksaj thot qe osht ne dat 13 mos i ke mor infot gabim ti? lol

----------


## anabanana

ka qen me daten 14 po e ndrryshuan se mendun me 13 do ishte mo mir


Toni_23 vetem njerin nga ato njof

----------


## tironci_to

anabanana ke njef mi? pervec gjergjit qe e njof vetem si ftyre ato dy te tjeret i kom shok. gjithsesi une gjithmon shkoj tek kto partyt dhe naiher dalin mire naiher keq, por shpresoj qe te dali mire ksaj radhe...

----------

